# chen style?



## marlon (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone know of 
Chen Zhanghua

and 

Hong Jensheng


----------



## oaktree (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi I am not sure what you were looking for but this may help:

http://practicalmethod.com/lang/en/category/people-in-our-system/chen-zhonghua-masters/

http://chenzhonghua.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=58&Itemid=68


----------



## clfsean (Apr 11, 2011)

That's the version of Chen I practice.


----------



## marlon (Apr 11, 2011)

clfsean said:


> That's the version of Chen I practice.


 
Great. Since when?  How does the Chen family look at your version.  His youtube clips of seminars are very good.  How did youcome across this style.  His yuli seems different from the other Chen ones I have seen and this is the first time I have come across such variation in Chen.  He appears sincere.  have you read master Hong's book?

Thanks
Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2011)

clfsean said:


> That's the version of Chen I practice.



I thought you were in the Feng Zhiqiang line, which is still from Chen Fake but a bit different than what comes from Hong Jungsheng.. so your Hong Junsheng to Chen Zhanghua.... cool.



One note to marlon. 

Although the name is Chen Zhanghua he is not a member of the Chen Taijiquan family... but he is still very good from what I have seen.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 11, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I thought you were in the Feng Zhiqiang line, which is still from Chen Fake but a bit different than what comes from Hong Jungsheng.. so your Hong Junsheng to Chen Zhanghua.... cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both... Hong & Feng were both his teachers. I look more to the Hong line since my teacher doesn't actively teacher the Feng material.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 11, 2011)

marlon said:


> Great. Since when?  How does the Chen family look at your version.  His youtube clips of seminars are very good.  How did youcome across this style.  His yuli seems different from the other Chen ones I have seen and this is the first time I have come across such variation in Chen.  He appears sincere.  have you read master Hong's book?
> 
> Thanks
> Marlon



Dunno. Chen Fake formulated the current Xinjia frame sets that he taught in Beijing with Hong Junsheng & Feng Zhiqiang being students. Those frame sets are taught in the Chen Village, but since the Chen family focus is on Laojia rather than Xinjia, that's what people are used to seeing. Or the sets created by CXW, CZL, etc... that are based on Laojia rather than Xinjia. 

He's quite sincere from what I've heard & have talked with my teacher & other students of his. He's also pretty dadgummed good in applying & using it. 

I haven't read any books or such. I've only been practicing for about a year so I'm still working on basic body mechanics before trying to get any more abstract on it.


----------



## marlon (Apr 11, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I thought you were in the Feng Zhiqiang line, which is still from Chen Fake but a bit different than what comes from Hong Jungsheng.. so your Hong Junsheng to Chen Zhanghua.... cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
agreed.  But my eyes are less skilled at seeing taiji than yours, so, thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2011)

Chen Zhaopei he trained with his great uncle was Chen Fa Ke 

Students of Chen Zhaopei called The Four Buddha's Warrior Attendants or Four Tigers 

Chen Xiaowang
Chen Zhenglei
Zhu Tiancai
Wang Xian

Chen Xiaowang and Chen Zhenglei teach Laojia Yilu and Erlu and then they teach Xinjia Yilu and Erlu. I believe there is a branch of the Chen Family that does not teach Xinjia but they are not in Chen Village and I can't remember exactly where that is other than it is in one of the old capitals of China, possibly clfsean might know.

And I have not read this book but so I don't know if it is any good, but it is about Chen Style Taijiquan


----------



## clfsean (Apr 11, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Chen Zhaopei he trained with his great uncle was Chen Fa Ke
> 
> Students of Chen Zhaopei called The Four Buddha's Warrior Attendants or Four Tigers
> 
> ...



Dunno for sure. We tend to kinda just focus on what we do from what I can tell. I'm still a newbie. Works for me... :angel:


----------



## mograph (Apr 11, 2011)

For some of the crowd:

laojia = old frame (family?)
xinjia = new frame
yilu = first routine
erlu = second routine


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 11, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Dunno for sure. We tend to kinda just focus on what we do from what I can tell. I'm still a newbie. Works for me... :angel:


 
Got it...

19th Chen Quanzhong (1925-) 

He teaches Old large frame Chen Style Taijiquan (Lao Dajia) he did train in the Chen Fa Ke line but as far as I know does not teach Xinjia.

He is also one of the few living members of the Chen family to have also trained with 16th and 17th generation Chen family but then he is 86 years old too so he had the opportunity to train with 16th generation. 

His son is Chen Youze (20th) who does seminars in the US from time to time.

Now this is interesting, Lao Dajia, since there was a split a while back from the Chen long form into Laojia Yilu and Laojia Erlu so I am guessing here that he learned the form before it split.

Sorry for this bit of a thread Hijack marlon


----------



## marlon (Apr 11, 2011)

XS when you speak of taiji I always learn, and so am always grateful.


----------

